# Deer Mount



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I just got my head and cape back from the processor and i believe they massacred my plans to get a shoulder mount. They cut the cape about 4" to 5" below white patch on neck, leaving the cape only connected in the back. 
Not to mention cutting through the hide in a few spots near the side of the neck.
From what i read about caping a deer for a shoulder mount aren't you suppose to leave the cape connected all the way around to at least mid-body? 
Its not a huge buck (6pt), but it is my first and a lucky one at that (kinda long story).

What do yu guys think? Is it as bad as i think it is?? 

Jeremy


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, if the cape from around the shoulder area isn't there, I don't see how you could make a shoulder mount from it.

... I found a really good image earlier today showing where to cut to cape out the front end of the deer. Unfortunately I can't recall on which site I saw it, nor can I find it right now. Basically you want to cut around the deer behind the shoulders, cut off the front legs around the knee area or just above, and slit up the backside of each leg, but not into the armpit area. Then you just skin forward, cutting off the neck a little before the head.

FWIW, it sounds like you might be able to do a neck mount still with that cape.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

They should be able to get you a new cape! If yours cant mine can so let me know!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

If you told them you where going to mount it and they messed it up, then they have to get you a new one.

Also make sure you get what you want, because they will get it from a small buck and you won't be happy with the deer after it's mounted.

Good Luck


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

most taxidermists can get new capes.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys,

I will keep you all informed once i go to the taxidermist next week. I kinda figured i may need a new cape, just concerned on how it will look having to do so.

Since i see most of you know or are taxidermists what do you guys charge for a basic shoulder mount?? What am i lookin at (ballpark $$) for a new cape?? I know its hard to put a price on an awesome memory but i have to be somewhat practical. 
Just curious on price range, and i've seen some of the guys work (mounts) posted on here and i am very impressed. I wouldn't be adverse to lookin one of ya up to do my mounts from now on.

I appreciate all the help, i will post again with the determination.

Jeremy






dsconnell said:


> They should be able to get you a new cape! If yours cant mine can so let me know!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Keep in mind that a taxidermist will charge for a cape, depending on the size a quality of the cape. This was why I suggested you go back to the butcher that messed it up he owes it to you.

as far as mount charge im $360.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

If you can't get a cape, turn it into a European mount. 
Hit srconnell22 up for his taxidermist recommendation.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

As far as price range you will find a range usually between $250-425 in my area. Make sure you do a little interveiwing before choosing a taxidermist. Make sure they have completed work for you to look at and make your choice from that. There are good and bad taxidermist in all of the price ranges. Just cause your paying $425 for your mount doesn't mean nothin if the guy isn't an artist in the profession. Good Luck on your decision.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

A replacement cape should run about $100. Of course this varies.

I charge $350 for a shoulder mount and my day job has me driving to Novi.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

my price is $365 and i can get a cape for $75.do your homework,check out completed work,and i suggest going with one of the sponsers of this fine site they both do fine work


----------

